# Polished my GTR



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Key

Before









After










Happy with that 

Mook


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I knew there would be something dodgy about this thread.....


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That's not the same key!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

willrobdon said:


> That's not the same key!


yes theres no Number on the bottom one!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It's the other side


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Mook said:


> It's the other side


Either that or you polished it a LITTLE too long and its worn off now


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I am very confident that I could make a key that fits that lock........ Might be best to blank the number and have my post here removed......


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> .... I am very confident that I could make a key that fits that lock........ Might be best to blank the number and have my post here removed......


yep you dont want that number showing:thumbsup:


----------



## mesa (Apr 14, 2011)

why did you polish the key? do you want every part to be perfect about your car or were you just bored


----------



## MacFever (May 19, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Just bored. Tbh. If you want to steal my car, the key is no more useful than a screwdriver


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Why not? I think that looks spot on Mook. If I knew the process of polishing I would give mine a go.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Get polish

Rub it into key

Buff off

Simples

Mook


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I did this with my key as well :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

guna have to do mine now!


----------

